# my 1st goose



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

got my 1st goose today... went with 3 buddies and sat out decoys and called for them as they flew over.. i got one and a buddy shot one.. the other guy missed and ended up having to cary the decoys back to the truck cause of it lol...this was really fun and i plan to do some more of it.!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Another one hooked! congrats.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

where in the s.e. you from?? maybe we could hook up and hunt.. i live in vinton county


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations on the goose. Bobby


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

peon said:


> where in the s.e. you from?? maybe we could hook up and hunt.. i live in vinton county


I would like too but i got alot of guys that hunt with me already sometimes i have 10 guys out at once.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well its a start good for you


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats its always exciting getting your first bird


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

congrats peon on the first bird more are sure to follow. my wife shot her first honker the other night as well.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You forgot to mention that you also missed one before you killed that one. 

We didnt see many geese that day, but we still had a good hunt. If you wouldnt have shot that one, it would have landed in our lap!


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

sounds like those decoys must have been heavy


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

nschap said:


> sounds like those decoys must have been heavy


I wouldnt know. I was the other killer.

I use mostly shells, so they arent that heavy. It is more of a pride issue though. He who kills the least, takes the walk of shame with the decoy bag.


----------

